

When You Should Build, Not Buy - WadeF
https://zapier.com/blog/2012/10/14/when-you-should-build-not-buy/

======
SatvikBeri
This fits well with the framework suggested by _The Innovator's Solution_ :

1\. In any product ecosystem, there are parts where the functionality is
already good enough for the market which people aren't willing to pay more
for. There are also parts where people are willing to pay more for better
functionality. One example is hard drive storage: in general, few consumers
today will pay to go from a 512gb hard drive to a larger one, but many are
willing to pay for a faster hard drive, such as a solid state drive.

2\. As a business you want to build the parts where people will pay for better
functionality, while outsourcing the parts where functionality is already good
enough.

------
bryanh
We're planning on releasing our drip campaign app for Django under the BSD
license one of these days. I must admit, it is rather cool.

~~~
asparagui
Sounds awesome! Let us know when it ships. :3

~~~
bryanh
Of course!

